# soaking trolling skirts in menhadden oil



## gmoney (Oct 3, 2007)

i read about this a while back, cant remember where. anyways the gist of it was to soak your lures in menhadden oil overnight, then put them in a ziplock bag. its supposed to help get you more bites since the lure now 'smells' like food. My only problems with thisare 1)menhadden oil is messy and doesnt smell all that good. and 2) at 6-8 knots or faster, is a fish really going to have time to 'smell' a bait before hitting it? 

any thoughts on this? im considering giving it a shot with some cheapy jet heads i get at the bx on eglin.. one other thought-could the oil damage the lure over time?


----------



## Cuz (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm not going to soak mine in menhadden oil! I don't think it makes much difference with the speed the lures are trolled at. Just my thoughts:letsdrink


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

I read once this guy will drill small holeson his luresand put baby oil on it (and seal it back)...I don't see why manhadden oil wouldn't wk.... give it a try. let us know....


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Menhaden oil soaks into cedar plugs really well too if you ever want to give that a try.Use the natural ones, not the color ones.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I ain't soaking my lures in that shit!! No way no how.....


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

i not ruining my lures


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Downtime2 (10/27/2007)*I ain't soaking my lures in that shit!! No way no how.....






My lures are little works of art. I spend way too much money on them, but I love the look and feel of a hand made lure. A good lure with a good hookset, placed on the right wave in a properly tuned spread of properly balanced lures will make the hits.



Soaking your lures in fish guts isn't going to help. But it will make them all stink like shit and when they leak in your boat or your car, you, them and everything else will also stink like shit.



I VOTE NO!


----------



## Zander (Oct 22, 2007)

I am not going to persuade someone from doing something they wan to try but my opinion would that the lure action, skirt selection, bait activity/location, boat speed and lure spread will be more of an impact. Becoming proficient in these areas will net (no pun intended) you more fish in the long run.

But if you want to try the oils - give it a shot on something that wont break the back like a $50 offshore lure. Just my two cents.


----------



## gmoney (Oct 3, 2007)

well thanks for all the advice despite the majority being against the idea, and possibly in spite of it oke im going to give it a try I get my chrome jet heads for between 9.95 and 12.95 so its not quite going to break the bank if it doesnt work. I ll just make sure i try them when the wife isnt on the boat...she doesnt handle bad smells well. im not worried about them spilling anywhere since they are taken out of the oil before being put in the bag, and will be left on the boat in their own special box. anyways ill let you know if it works, but it will be a while before i get the chance to do it.

btw saying ill do this in spite of the majority saying no isnt meant as a slight to anyone..i just like to do diffrent things to keep it interesting. when my boat runs i catch plenty of fish, but im never going to catch so many that i dont want to catch anymore except when i commerial longlined for sharks..i really hated seeing them all getting killed secretly wished that A) we wouldnt catch anymore or B) the season would get called early


----------



## jamessig (Oct 3, 2007)

Won't hurt to try it, but I doubt if there will be enough oil left on the lure after it's been in the water 10/15 minutes to make any difference whatsoever. I can't see a little fish oil ruining any metal and plastic lure.


----------



## captjoshrozier (Oct 4, 2007)

We did something similar in Key West. We'd put a menhaden oil-soaked ragin our second livewell (with no bait in it). The rag would let a pretty steady stream of oil out of the overflow tube. Usually we used this when slow-trolling with live baits or if we were going to work a particular area for a long time ( trolling ballyhoo/ skirts @ 6-8 kts).


----------

